
Raspberry Pi OS (formerly Raspbian) 64 bit beta - geerlingguy
https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=117&t=275370
======
als0
Debian aarch64 has been working well on the Raspberry Pi for a while now. Good
to see Raspbian catching up.

~~~
geerlingguy
Yeah I've seen more and more people switching to Ubuntu's 64 bit build just
because there are a lot more arm64-compatible things floating around now than
armv7. I'll be happy to not have to spend so much time compiling things for
the 32-bit OS!

~~~
mikece
Yep -- I just bought a Raspberry Pi 4 this past weekend and was surprised to
learn that .NET Core wasn't supported until I realized Raspbian was 32-bit. I
installed Ubuntu/arm64 and while I didn't realize it was a non-GUI OS that was
fine and I was able to put .NET Core 3.1 and some small apps on it and all is
well.

~~~
tomfanning
Uh - I've been using Raspbian + .NET Core for ages. Works fine.

pi@pi:~ $ uname -m

armv7l

~~~
noarchy
Perhaps this is too much of a tangent, but why do people feel the need to type
out "Uh" or "Um" in internet discussions? Are they trying to mimic the way
they speak offline, because if so, it doesn't come across particularly well.

~~~
aaronax
It frames the intent of what they are about to "say". Before reading the
technical details I already know that the author has a contrasting experience.

------
Koshkin
> Raspberry Pi 4 model B can drive two 4K monitors

Finally, the Year of Linux Desktop has arrived.

------
mgamache
Is there a noticeable performance benefit with RPi at 64bit?

~~~
dundarious
Supposedly, yes. [https://medium.com/@matteocroce/why-you-should-
run-a-64-bit-...](https://medium.com/@matteocroce/why-you-should-run-a-64-bit-
os-on-your-raspberry-pi4-bd5290d48947)

~~~
mgamache
If real-world is anything like the graphs, it will be pretty good upgrade.

~~~
geerlingguy
I've been doing a few more informal tests (haven't had time to do a 1-2 day
burn-in), and I've seen most CPU-intense operations are 3-5% faster (some more
so) on the 64-bit release.

------
ivan4th
Proper ARM SBCL with threads yay

~~~
tlavoie
Sweet, didn't think of this as one of the potential upgrades. I just installed
Manjaro ARM (64-bit) on mine yesterday, along with SBCL. Sure enough, :SB-
THREAD is there! Thanks for the tip.

------
qalmakka
Finally! Does this mean ArchLinuxARM (ALARM) will also support 64 bits on RPi
4 soon?

~~~
ac29
Its ben there unofficially for a while:
[https://archlinuxarm.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=14096](https://archlinuxarm.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=14096)

------
samgranieri
I’m strongly thinking of just migrating to Ubuntu server instead. This might
give me pause

------
thePunisher
With a $85 price tag I think it's moving away from its original premise of
bringing cheap computing to the masses and especially students and tinkerers.

Aside from that, I never liked the intimate relationship between Broadcomm and
the RP Foundation.

------
akerro
Is migration from 32 bits possible?

~~~
geerlingguy
In the comments on the announcement post, someone mentioned there would be a
new post tomorrow covering more on the transition/upgrade, but it is
supposedly possible using normal upgrade procedure (apt update then apt full-
upgrade). At least that’s how I read it.

